#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  Como se proteger do Marco Civil?

## thiago____7

Bom pessoal, vim aqui pedir a ajuda de vocês em uma questão, que é: como não ter um reality show em casa?


Comecei o papo no VoL, e resolvi expandir a área de ajuda.


Aqui se tem o início: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/...do-Marco-Civil


A questão política foi abordada no VoL, e eu acho que não é necessário repetir o papo aqui. A situação que o Brasil vive hoje é uma só, e não é boa. E, também, vi que já falaram disso aqui.




Então, eu queria pedir a vocês, se vocês podem me ajudar nisso, em não ter um reality show em casa. Seja induzindo um registro de informações falsas (criptografadas, manipuladas, VPN, Tor, Tails? etc.), ou através de algum outro método que possa ser utilizado.


Tem como pessoal? Tem como não ter um reality show em casa? Tem como se proteger do Marco Civil?


A questão mesmo é que esse Marco Civil é igual uma webcam transmitindo a tela das pessoas para um servidor. E o que um usuário quer, é ter sua privacidade em suas conversas no WhatsApp, por exemplo.




Vocês podem me ajudar e também ajudar a outros que possam querer o mesmo? E tem solução para o usuário comum?




Obrigado!


Até.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Acho que e o que vai acontecer não só pelo marco civil, mas por diversos outros motivos é ver cada vez mais websites usando SSL (https) para garantir que os dados cliente/servidor vão permanecer criptografados sem que sejam capturados no meio do caminho. 

O under-linux.org fez isso em 2012 e creio que seja uma tendencia mundial.

Obviamente torcendo para não ter outro HeartBleed

----------


## fmcjunior

enquanto nos tivermos soluções americanizadas sempre a vera isso, se for ver os desenvolvedores das tecnologias de criptografia, ou são ou prestam serviços a NSA, e isso claro é pura coincidência.
Mas vamos a alguns fatos sobre o BBB do marco civil, acho o BBB melhor como exemplo por que no final é a mesma ....., nos temos 52% da população conectada na internet, logo é muita gente mas muita mesmo, então ninguém vai parar pra ficar olhando o que o o José pedro mariano silva neves (nome fictício) faz, agora existe algumas luzes que aponta todos os alertas pra você, pedofilia, terrorismo. isso hoje dentro de alguns meses mensagens contra o PT também faram parte desta lista, logo se vc não esta nesta três, é quase certeza que nunca mas nunca mesmo seus logs sejam vistos, existe um certo panico por alguém esta vendo o que eu faço, vamos lá na primeira semana que o 3g saiu em comprei dois planos de 1Mb da vivo e claro uma .....,
Depois de três meses fui lá reclama na loja. - A atendente disse não senhor, esta normal, olha só o tando de coisa que o senhor acessou, tudo que eu tinha feito nos 3 meses estavam lá, isso ja faz mais de 5 anos, logo já sabem o que você faz a muito tempo, o único problema é que agora você sabe, então vamos lá, seu celular por diversas vezes tem o microfone aberto e escuta o que vc esta falando e fazendo, ista já esta sendo feito(isso quando vc não esta numa ligação), o mesmo acontece com sua webcam, tenho uma tv da samsung de 55 polegadas, um dias deses algo mudou na webcam, achei meio estranho, tranquilamente levantei fui até o escritório e olha que engraçado a tv tava trafegando quase 1Mb detalhe ela estava na tomada mais desligada. almenos a luz de ligada estava desligada. e ai da pra tremer nas bases ou não???
a muito tempo a trás o Office já mandava arquivos pra dois endereço o que v queria e outro que ninguém nunca descobriu onde era, a verdade é que já não tem como sair disso agora é como nos lidamos com isso, o registro será feito, a questão como você vai vier com isso. e se desejar meter o pau no PT dera que de alguma forma fazer com que esse registro vá pra conta de outra pessoa, porque fato é ele será feito.

----------


## thiago____7

É, o negócio do PT pega mesmo.

E também, como tudo vai ser armazenado em um só lugar, vai é facilitar a vida dos profissionais da maldade, rss, pois, será necessário somente saber o que buscar, por exemplo, sobre os serviços de bancos online. Se o cara souber o que buscar, ele vai ter tudo.


E, quais métodos de criptografia, por exemplo, eu posso usar para me comunicar com meus familiares, tanto em PCs quanto em dispositivos móveis. Mas nesses casos eu teria que configurar os 2 lados da comunicação, né?


E, teria uma forma de eu configurar somente um lado da comunicação? No caso para conversar com amigos, onde eu não teria como fazer nada no dispositivo que ele estiver usando.


É isso aí.
Vlw.

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Bom pessoal, vim aqui pedir a ajuda de vocês em uma questão, que é: como não ter um reality show em casa?
> 
> 
> Comecei o papo no VoL, e resolvi expandir a área de ajuda.
> 
> 
> Aqui se tem o início: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/...do-Marco-Civil
> 
> 
> ...


Amigo, acho que você está equivocado ou está indo pela cabeça dos outros.
O Marco Civil não prevê nenhum tipo de monitoramento que invada a privacidade dos usuários, ao contrario, essa ação é proibida e está bem clara no Marco civil.
Todos os provedores de conexão (aquele que te fornece Internet) estão proibidos de guardar qualquer log de acesso dos usuários... do que o usuário acessou ou leu.
A unica coisa que o provedor de conexão (aquele que te fornece Internet) pode fazer é guardar o log da conexão, isso é: data e hora que você autenticou na internet, o IP atribuido a você, data e hora que você desconectou... nada mais, nada menos.

A conexão (autenticação) é realizada automaticamente pelo seu moden ou outro equipamento que interliga com a Operadora.
Ao ligar ele, é realizado a autenticação, onde ele recebe o IP que te identifica na internet.
Ao desligar, é desconectado da central.

Ou seja, exemplo de log de conexão:
Usuário Thiago
Data e hora conexão: 01/05/2014 as 17:00
IP atribuído: 200.177.177.2
Data e hora desconexão: 01/05/2014 as 23:00
Tempo Online: 6 horas
Consumo nesse periodo (não é previsto em lei, mas pode): 1,5Gb


Para usuarios normais, não vejo porque de tanto alarme.
Agora, para hackers, pedófilos ou outros criminosos virtuais... é de se preocupar e procurar alternativas.

----------


## thiago____7

Sim, mas e os registros dos provedores de conteúdo? E sobre tudo ser guardado em um só lugar?

E essa inocência de achar que esse Marco Civil muda alguma coisa para quem quer fazer o mal? Isso só pegará espantalho. Pq não muda nada para um profissional.

Não nos esqueçamos que vivemos em um país que não tem corrupção. E também, de quem fez a lei.

Tem muita coisa já dita lá no link do VoL, e em outros lugares tbm, repetir será meio chato.


Vlw.

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Sim, mas e os registros dos provedores de conteúdo? E sobre tudo ser guardado em um só lugar?
> 
> E essa inocência de achar que esse Marco Civil muda alguma coisa para quem quer fazer o mal? Isso só pegará espantalho. Pq não muda nada para um profissional.
> 
> Não nos esqueçamos que vivemos em um país que não tem corrupção. E também, de quem fez a lei.
> 
> Tem muita coisa já dita lá no link do VoL, e em outros lugares tbm, repetir será meio chato.
> 
> 
> Vlw.


Mantenho o que disse anteriormente:
Você está equivocado OU está indo pela cabeça dos outros.
Não funciona dessa forma.

Com relação a guarda de log dos provedores de Conteúdo (Facebook, GMAIL, ou o próprio Under)... não mudou nada do que já é hoje... alias, melhorou alguns pontos.

Atualmente, todo provedor de Conteúdo que se prese faz a guarda do log do que o usuário acessou no site dele, o que ele fez no site dele e qual foi o IP que ele estava usando.
TUDO (DE TODOS OS SITES) Não será guardado em um único local, cada provedor de conteúdo irá fazer a sua guarda, exatamente como é atualmente.

Por exemplo:
Para acessar o Facebook e fazer suas postagens, curtidas, entre outros, você precisou criar um usuário...
Esse usuário é quem identifica você no Facebook.
Toda a informação do que você fez no Facebook, está ao alcance E é armazenada pelo Facebook (com ou sem Marco Civil, sempre foi assim).

Alem das suas ações no site do Facebook, ainda tem outro dado que o Facebook guarda...: o IP que você estava usando no momento que acessou o Facebook.... Nada demais, e vale salientar que com ou sem Marco Civil, sempre foi assim.

Agora, o Facebook não tem como saber o que você fez no Under-linux (por exemplo)...
O Facebook só tem as informações das suas ações no proprio Facebook.

----------


## fmcjunior

> Mantenho o que disse anteriormente:
> Você está equivocado OU está indo pela cabeça dos outros.
> Não funciona dessa forma.
> 
> Com relação a guarda de log dos provedores de Conteúdo (Facebook, GMAIL, ou o próprio Under)... não mudou nada do que já é hoje... alias, melhorou alguns pontos.
> 
> Atualmente, todo provedor de Conteúdo que se prese faz a guarda do log do que o usuário acessou no site dele, o que ele fez no site dele e qual foi o IP que ele estava usando.
> TUDO (DE TODOS OS SITES) Não será guardado em um único local, cada provedor de conteúdo irá fazer a sua guarda, exatamente como é atualmente.
> 
> ...


Posso estar equivocado mas o que li ate agora é que no fianl das contas que determinara as regras do jogo será o governo federal, em suma a Anatel que deverá consultar a CGI, e mais um ou dois órgãos e depois decidir o que fazer, no final das contas vão fazer o que quiser, se estiver errado me corrijam, se estou correto ja sabemos o que via dar afinal o resultado no supremo já deixou bem claro como será as regras 14 pessoas reunidas em um objetivo criminoso não caracteriza formação de quadrilha, logo o que esta escrito no marco civil não terá qualquer importância a únic aparte que terá sera no final o governe pode decidir o que quiser ele tem que ouvir mas não precisa concordar.

----------


## 1929

Sem falar que no Art. 9º da nova lei, permite fazer qualquer alteração por decreto....
Também depois de 4 anos na Câmara, os nobres Senadores aprovaram em duas comissões numa manhã e na mesma tarde aprovaram em plenário sem alterar nenhuma vírgula.
Inexplicável como um assunto polêmico desses conseguiu reunir interesses parlamentares.... com tanto assunto prioritário deixado de lado.
Será que tem mensalão no meio disso...?

Já imaginou até onde isso pode ir, alterar a lei por decreto?

----------


## marcioelias

> Posso estar equivocado mas o que li ate agora é que no fianl das contas que determinara as regras do jogo será o governo federal, em suma a Anatel que deverá consultar a CGI, e mais um ou dois órgãos e depois decidir o que fazer, no final das contas vão fazer o que quiser, se estiver errado me corrijam, se estou correto ja sabemos o que via dar afinal o resultado no supremo já deixou bem claro como será as regras 14 pessoas reunidas em um objetivo criminoso não caracteriza formação de quadrilha, logo o que esta escrito no marco civil não terá qualquer importância a únic aparte que terá sera no final o governe pode decidir o que quiser ele tem que ouvir mas não precisa concordar.


Como muito bem dito pelo AndrioPJ, tudo que está regulamentado hoje já existia no passado, a diferença é que agora é lei, e tornou-se publico. 

Trabalho em um provedor de internet, e algumas vezes (muito antes do Marco Civil) já recebemos solicitações judiciais para informar qual usuário estava conectado com o IP XXXXXXX em determinado dia e hora.

A justiça chegou até nós, por que o site na web onde o usuário cometeu o crime informou que o mesmo estava usando um IP registrado em nosso AS. Ou seja, é simples, imagine o seguinte. Sua conta bancária foi hackeada e o premio da Mega da Virada que vc tinha ganhado foi transferido para as ilhas kaiman. Quem será que vc vai processar? O Banco claro, ele por sua vez não vai assumir a culpa e te devolver o dinheiro, vai passar a responsabilidade para o provedor de internet dono do IP que o cara que fez o acesso usou. O provedor de internet por sua vez, para não ter que ser responsabilizado guardou o log de utilização de IPs e pode então identificar o usuário que levou seu dinheiro...

Óbvio que fornecer esse tipo de informação sem ordem judicial é crime, mais deixar de fornecer é se responsabilizar por atos de terceiros.

Enfim, nada de novo, acho que esse tópico está muito para teoria da conspiração.... 
Já imaginou sincronizar os logs de todos os acessos feitos por todos os usuários a todos os sites da internet, além de ser uma pratica tecnicamente falando quase impossível, deixaria de ser internet, ou seja não seria uma rede descentralizada... Matrix?

----------


## biohazzard

Todos tem que ser monitorados mesmos, tem que saber que alguém esta sabendo o que estão fazendo. Lembram da FRASE DEUS ESTA VENDO. isto mesmo nos sabemos o que vc esta fazendo, sempre soubemos e ninguém vai nos impedir, aqui não é terra sem lei, por mais que parecença, mais uma dica nunca navegue em conexões wi-fi que vc não conheça, e use seus dados bancários alguem pode esta de olho neles. kkkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## 1929

os "home" sempre souberam o que fazemos.
Só que eles focavam em quem eles tinham mais interesse.
Colocavam o nome do sujeito num fichario Kardex e pronto.

Hoje tudo ficou mais fácil... Amanhã ou depois se precisarem é só recorrer aos filtros. Não precisa nem bater todas as conexões com todos os sites. Por filtragem vão separando os assuntos e escolhendo os que lhe convém.

Meio mundo se admirou da espionagem americana, mas na verdade todos fazem de uma forma ou outra algo parecido. Talvez ainda não na proporção denunciada, mas isso é questão de tempo.

Até o dono do mercadinho da esquina procura filtrar os maus pagadores.... Ele tem lá seus arquivinhos sobre quem paga ou não...
Porque os governantes não iriam fazer o mesmo?

Revolta? sim revolta... mas esta parece ser a trilha da humanidade na atual conjuntura, a "era da informação".

----------


## AndrioPJ

[QUOTE]


> Posso estar equivocado mas o que li ate agora é que no fianl das contas que determinara as regras do jogo será o governo federal, em suma a Anatel que deverá consultar a CGI, e mais um ou dois órgãos e depois decidir o que fazer, no final das contas vão fazer o que quiser, se estiver errado me corrijam, se estou correto ja sabemos o que via dar afinal o resultado no supremo já deixou bem claro como será as regras 14 pessoas reunidas em um objetivo criminoso não caracteriza formação de quadrilha, logo o que esta escrito no marco civil não terá qualquer importância a únic aparte que terá sera no final o governe pode decidir o que quiser ele tem que ouvir mas não precisa concordar.


o primeiro projeto tinha uma clausula que permitia o governo fazer qualquer alteração, isso foi motivo para revolta.
O texto final foi modificado, retirando o total poder do governo.
Qualquer modificação deverá ser feita em conjunto com o CGI e com a Anatel.
Ou seja, o Governo não tem total poder.

vale salientar que qualquer exclusão de material da Internet só poderá ser feita após processo judicial, isso vale para o governo tambem.
Ou seja, não existe essa de "_censurado pelo governo conforme marco civil_".
O marco civil não censura nada

PS: O Marco Civil apenas estabelece regras e conceitos para uso da Internet, não trata de assuntos relacionados formação de quadrilhas e afins.
Isso é tratado por outras leis.

http://i.teletime.com.br/arqs/Outro/77883.pdf





> Sem falar que no Art. 9º da nova lei, permite fazer qualquer alteração por decreto....
> Também depois de 4 anos na Câmara, os nobres Senadores aprovaram em duas comissões numa manhã e na mesma tarde aprovaram em plenário sem alterar nenhuma vírgula.
> Inexplicável como um assunto polêmico desses conseguiu reunir interesses parlamentares.... com tanto assunto prioritário deixado de lado.
> Será que tem mensalão no meio disso...?
> 
> Já imaginou até onde isso pode ir, alterar a lei por decreto?


Carlos, acho que você está equivocado com relação a esse Art. 9

Ele trata DA PROVISÃO DE CONEXÃO E DE APLICAÇÕES DE INTERNET
" Art. 9º O responsável pela transmissão, comutação ou roteamento tem o dever de tratar de forma isonômica quaisquer pacotes de dados, sem distinção por conteúdo, origem e destino, serviço, terminal ou aplicação."

O qual diz claramente que não se pode descriminar, degradar ou priorizar qualquer tipo de trafego.
Somente é permitido fazer isso com o conhecimento do cliente e desde que tal ação seja para beneficio do cliente.
Qualquer coisa além disso somente poderá ser feito após ser regulamentada pelo presidente da republica, em conjunto com o CGI e Anatel.

###############
complementando com alguns links para leitura

http://g1.globo.com/politica/noticia...o-oficial.html
http://odia.ig.com.br/noticia/rio-de...o-de-usar.html
http://tecnologia.terra.com.br/marco-civil/


http://i.teletime.com.br/arqs/Outro/77883.pdf

----------


## fmcjunior

[QUOTE=AndrioPJ;704738]


> o primeiro projeto tinha uma clausula que permitia o governo fazer qualquer alteração, isso foi motivo para revolta.
> O texto final foi modificado, retirando o total poder do governo.
> Qualquer modificação deverá ser feita em conjunto com o CGI e com a Anatel.
> Ou seja, o Governo não tem total poder.
> 
> vale salientar que qualquer exclusão de material da Internet só poderá ser feita após processo judicial, isso vale para o governo tambem.
> Ou seja, não existe essa de "_censurado pelo governo conforme marco civil_".
> O marco civil não censura nada
> 
> ...


Desculpa minha sinceridade, mas acho que ou você e petista ou muito inocente, fato é que mandato judicial não é mais problema a instancia maior do BRASIL, o STJ e PT puro, nem preciso relembrar 14 reunidos pra cometer um crime e não é formação de quadrilha, se um crime desse que revoltou o brasil inteiro eles tiveram essa coragem quanto mais com o que quiserem fazer, quando eles terem que fazer em conformidade com o CGI não é verdade, eles tem que ouvir o CGI e não concordar, ouvir é eu posso te ouvir mas não vou fazer o que você falou até porque eu sou o governo e sou eu quem mando agora embasado por lei, que no final das contas não sou eu é a lei a lei me obriga a ser assim.

----------


## fmcjunior

> Como muito bem dito pelo AndrioPJ, tudo que está regulamentado hoje já existia no passado, a diferença é que agora é lei, e tornou-se publico. 
> 
> Trabalho em um provedor de internet, e algumas vezes (muito antes do Marco Civil) já recebemos solicitações judiciais para informar qual usuário estava conectado com o IP XXXXXXX em determinado dia e hora.
> 
> A justiça chegou até nós, por que o site na web onde o usuário cometeu o crime informou que o mesmo estava usando um IP registrado em nosso AS. Ou seja, é simples, imagine o seguinte. Sua conta bancária foi hackeada e o premio da Mega da Virada que vc tinha ganhado foi transferido para as ilhas kaiman. Quem será que vc vai processar? O Banco claro, ele por sua vez não vai assumir a culpa e te devolver o dinheiro, vai passar a responsabilidade para o provedor de internet dono do IP que o cara que fez o acesso usou. O provedor de internet por sua vez, para não ter que ser responsabilizado guardou o log de utilização de IPs e pode então identificar o usuário que levou seu dinheiro...
> 
> Óbvio que fornecer esse tipo de informação sem ordem judicial é crime, mais deixar de fornecer é se responsabilizar por atos de terceiros.
> 
> Enfim, nada de novo, acho que esse tópico está muito para teoria da conspiração.... 
> Já imaginou sincronizar os logs de todos os acessos feitos por todos os usuários a todos os sites da internet, além de ser uma pratica tecnicamente falando quase impossível, deixaria de ser internet, ou seja não seria uma rede descentralizada... Matrix?


é tudo existia, mas sem base Jurica quase nenhuma, dois bom advogados e zé finish, o que me preocupa não é termos leis, pra coisas erradas mas é como ela será usada pra calar que não concorda com coisas erradas, 
Adoro esse papo de teoria da conspiração, todo mundo usa isso pra ridicularizar que olha dias a frente, é uma forma de descredibilizar, a uns 8 anos atrás dissera que o PT era o quadrilha e que ia colocar seu capacho no supremo e um monte de gente veio com esse papo de teoria da conspiração, quando lançaram a campanha do desarmamento colocaram até um paralelo com hitler e disseram a mesma coisa e agora o supremo é ou não é PT, estão ou não rasgando, estou criando leis pra calar quem não concorda com eles, lei ant-terrorismo, olha quem fala uma suposta presidenta que participou de sequestro, assalto e assassinato. um governo que trata corrupção como normal, desculpa mas volto a dizer o que disse a outro amigo aqui do forum, ou é petista ou muito inocente, O PT não criou o mensalão pra ficar rico, e criou pra comprar a oposição, e comprou, sobrou um monte que não se vendeu, então ou mata ou ridiculariza, ou persegue, Tem algum exemplo maior que a jornalista do SBT, se assistiram ela nunca fez apologia a espancar, ela falou a verdade um estado omisso, o que acontece o povo toma as rédias e faz, como não foi preparado pra isso se excede, até a policia que é preparada faz isso.
agora coloram processos, ministério publico, a corja toda do PT, o presidente do PT falou abertamente que vai controlar a mídia, a palavra que ele falou foi essa controlar, se ele vai controlar a mídia porque não fara com o que você e eu postamos, por acaso será menos danoso pra esse partido. 
ACORDA GENTE, larga de ser inocente o PT é um partido com forte raízes comunista fara o que for necessário para impor suas ideias.

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Desculpa minha sinceridade, mas acho que ou você e petista ou muito inocente, fato é que mandato judicial não é mais problema a instancia maior do BRASIL, o STJ e PT puro, nem preciso relembrar 14 reunidos pra cometer um crime e não é formação de quadrilha, se um crime desse que revoltou o brasil inteiro eles tiveram essa coragem quanto mais com o que quiserem fazer, quando eles terem que fazer em conformidade com o CGI não é verdade, eles tem que ouvir o CGI e não concordar, ouvir é eu posso te ouvir mas não vou fazer o que você falou até porque eu sou o governo e sou eu quem mando agora embasado por lei, que no final das contas não sou eu é a lei a lei me obriga a ser assim.


porque todo mundo que tem opinião contraria é taxado de ser petista?
sabe?, estou cansado disso.

sobre quadrilha,
não é o marco civil que vai mudar isso.
pra ser sincero, o marco civil não mudou praticamente nada.
no fim, ele só serviu para ter escrito em papel como é as coisas atualmente.

e PS: não é ouvir, é fazer em conjunto.

----------


## biohazzard

morrendo, não utilizando nenhum dispositivo eletrônico

----------


## thiago____7

Isso é o que eu falo: Repetir as coisas dá um cansaço... rsrsrssss

As coisas eram armazenadas antes do Marco Civil? Sim eram. Mas nada que um desconectar e conectar não resolvesse. Rapidamente esses dados eram descartados e rapidamente seu espaço ocupado era disponibilizado para outra escrita.
A questão agora é que todos, todos somos tratados como criminosos. O que antes tinha que passar pela justiça para se começar a registrar, hoje não mais será necessário, porque todos serão tratados como criminosos, porque isso só erá feito com bandido,agora é com toda a população.

Mais uma vez: Vocês são brasileiros, inocência não combina com vocês, então, vamos analisar com o modo malandragem ativado, deixemos de sonhar com um mundo perfeito e ideal.
O CGI e a Anatel são do governo, povo, deixemos de inocência, é só articular um teatro ("Publica isso.") para dar credibilidade e será feito, quem não obedecer vai ser demitido.

A massa está controlada pelo analfabetismo puro e pelo analfabetismo funcional. Sinceramente eu não vejo solução para o Brasil enquanto não tivermos escolas padrão FIFA. 

Somos brasileiros, pessoal, mais uma vez, deixemos de inocência nisso (aqui é onde definitivamente deveria ter a malandragem e está faltando)...

Esse Marco Civil não mudará nada para quem é profissional da maldade. Ele só pegará espantalhos. E também, quem sabe né, eu não sei, quem falar contra os interesses do governo...

(Outras informações de agora:
http://www.diariodopoder.com.br/colu...alistas-da-pf/
http://www.diariodopoder.com.br/noti...istas-da-pf-2/ )


Dentre tantas informações no link do VoL, está um vídeo, que eu vou repetir aqui.








Então vamos lá, deixemos de preguiça, vamos ler lá e assistir os vídeos, e pesquisar em outros lugar também, porque lá não tem tudo. Para não termos que ficar repetindo nada, se queremos mesmo falar desse Marco Civil (para mim, não é preciso dizer mais nada, está tudo claro).

Vlw?

Mas, debaixo dos nossos tetos a gente ainda pode tentar fazer alguma coisa (por enquanto né?, rssrrsrs), então: quais as melhores soluções de criptografia para o nosso dia-a-dia? Para PCs, smartphones etc.?

----------


## marcioelias

Caro thiago____7, deixando o papo político de lado, qual seu conhecimento técnico referente a infra-estrutura de redes e o funcionamento da internet? Só por curiosidade...

----------


## thiago____7

> Caro thiago____7, deixando o papo político de lado, qual seu conhecimento técnico referente a infra-estrutura de redes e o funcionamento da internet? Só por curiosidade...


Sério @*marcioelias* ? Sério mesmo?

Agora nós vamos entrar nessa discussão de sermos extremamente técnicos? Discutir figuras de linguagens, vírgulas, ponto e vírgula, ponto?

Isso está tomando outro rumo... ... ... ...


Ô pessoal... rssrs

----------


## marcioelias

> Sério @*marcioelias* ? Sério mesmo?
> 
> Agora nós vamos entrar nessa discussão de sermos extremamente técnicos? Discutir figuras de linguagens, vírgulas, ponto e vírgula, ponto?
> 
> Isso está tomando outro rumo... ... ... ...
> 
> 
> Ô pessoal... rssrs



Bom eu não me atreveria a discutir futebol americano antes de aprender a jogar por exemplo...

----------


## thiago____7

@*marcioelias* Massafera. É isso aí.

----------


## 1929

[QUOTE=AndrioPJ;704738]


> Carlos, acho que você está equivocado com relação a esse Art. 9
> 
> Ele trata DA PROVISÃO DE CONEXÃO E DE APLICAÇÕES DE INTERNET
> " Art. 9º O responsável pela transmissão, comutação ou roteamento tem o dever de tratar de forma isonômica quaisquer pacotes de dados, sem distinção por conteúdo, origem e destino, serviço, terminal ou aplicação."
> 
> O qual diz claramente que não se pode descriminar, degradar ou priorizar qualquer tipo de trafego.
> Somente é permitido fazer isso com o conhecimento do cliente e desde que tal ação seja para beneficio do cliente.
> Qualquer coisa além disso somente poderá ser feito após ser regulamentada pelo presidente da republica, em conjunto com o CGI e Anatel.


Me refiro ao paragrafo 1º deste art. 9º

https://www.epochtimes.com.br/perigo.../#.U2bzqYZBn_Q

----------


## marcioelias

Enfim, meus últimos 2 dedos de proza neste tópico...

Sou a-partidário os ideais políticos estão na consciência de cada indivíduo, não me considero tão ignorante a ponto de acreditar em partidos políticos, principalmente de virar "vedete" de qualquer um que seja.

Agora se me expressei neste tópico antes foi motivado por algumas afirmações muito difíceis de se engolir, vamos a elas:

PT x Internet - Coitado do PT, a internet é imensamente maior que qualquer partido político de qualquer país, o PT então, é como comparar a grandiosidade de uma formiga a um pequeno elefante branco. Nem China e Coreia que quiseram censurar a internet conseguiram, alias, para os governantes destes países podem até pensar que obtiveram êxito, mais existem muitos meios de se navegar sem ser notado e sair por outros países. Importante, a internet não tem alfândega!!!!




> *As coisas eram armazenadas antes do Marco Civil? Sim eram. Mas nada que um desconectar e conectar não resolvesse. Rapidamente esses dados eram descartados e rapidamente seu espaço ocupado era disponibilizado para outra escrita.*


Gostaria de saber a fundamentação teórica por de trás desta afirmação. A que tecnologia estamos nos referindo aqui mesmo? Qual informação era sobrescrita e onde?

Enfim, na minha opinião, o Marco Civil não mudou P*&@¨%# NENHUMA só colocou de forma bonita no papel o que acontecia na prática, alias segundo o Marco Civil os provedores de acesso tem que armazenar logs por 1 ano, anteriormente a ele, a exigência da Anatel eram 5 anos.

Para os desinformados, telefones fixos e celulares estão passíveis de escutas tanto autorizadas pela Justiça, quanto não autorizadas, existem leis também que regulamentam estas liberações.

Enfim, acho que este fórum é muito mais produtivo quando é usado para discussão de assuntos condizentes e de forma coerente com a realidade, pelo menos de seus utilizadores.

Desculpem o desabafo, mais tava muito pesado o tópico.

----------


## marcioelias

[QUOTE=1929;704785]


> Me refiro ao paragrafo 1º deste art. 9º
> 
> https://www.epochtimes.com.br/perigo.../#.U2bzqYZBn_Q



Serviços de VoIP seriam um caso a ser encaixado aqui:

I – requisitos técnicos indispensáveis à prestação adequada dos serviços e aplicações;

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Isso é o que eu falo: Repetir as coisas dá um cansaço... rsrsrssss
> 
> As coisas eram armazenadas antes do Marco Civil? Sim eram. *Mas nada que um desconectar e conectar não resolvesse. Rapidamente esses dados eram descartados e rapidamente seu espaço ocupado era disponibilizado para outra escrita.*
> A questão agora é que todos, todos somos tratados como criminosos. O que antes tinha que passar pela justiça para se começar a registrar, hoje não mais será necessário, porque todos serão tratados como criminosos, porque isso só erá feito com bandido,agora é com toda a população.


Amigo,
Pare e pense um pouco....

Assim como você tem uma conta aqui no Under, você deve ter uma conta no Facebook.
Acredito que num prazo de 1 ano, você já deve ter desconectado da conta e reconectado trocentas vezes.
Ou melhor, nesse mesmo prazo, tu já deve ter reiniciado seu modem (desconectado e reconectado) outro zilhões de vezes.
Por acaso, seus dados OU todo o conteúdo postado/informado por você nesses locais sumiram quando você desconectou e reconectou?

Acredito que sua resposta seja: NÃO

Pois é amigo,
Cada provedor GRANDE de Conteúdo mantem a guarda das informações postadas/informadas e ações tomadas pelo usuário. Sem contar que ele guarda o IP que você usou naquele momento.
Ou seja, isso já acontecia antes e continua acontecendo.
Não mudou agora que foi aprovado o Marco Civil, apenas colocou no papel.

A unica diferença é que facilitou o acesso a essas informações em caso de processo, já que algumas empresas dificultava isso alegando que os servidores estavam em outros paises, logo, longe das leis Brasileiras.
Também livrou os provedores da responsabilidade por crimes cometidos por usuários.... etc.





> Dentre tantas informações no link do VoL, está um vídeo, que eu vou repetir aqui.


O cara falou certo.
O problema é essas informações sendo escutadas por pessoas leigas.
Fazem um alarde sem nem saber como funciona, pra que, quando, onde...?????

Novamente, com ou sem Marco Civil não mudou nada, apenas foi colocado no papel algumas coisas que já aconteciam.




> Mas, debaixo dos nossos tetos a gente ainda pode tentar fazer alguma coisa (por enquanto né?, rssrrsrs), então: quais as melhores soluções de criptografia para o nosso dia-a-dia? Para PCs, smartphones etc.?


Pra que todo esse medo?
Por acaso você pretende cometer algum crime na internet? pedofilia?
Pois essa seria a unica explicação para o fato de você querer navegar anonimamente, com outro IP.

Se esse não é o caso.
Então lhe digo que não adianta nada tu encriptar sua conexão, se você informar tudo quanto é porcaria do seu dia a dia na Internet (aka redes sociais).
Pois essas encriptação só funcionaria fim-a-fim, ou seja, de você para o alvo.
Para navegação na Internet (facebook, gmail, entre outros), essa encriptação não serve para Bos5$#%ta nenhuma, eles (provedor de conteúdo) continuaram tendo acesso aos dados informados por você.





> Sério @*marcioelias* ? Sério mesmo?
> 
> Agora nós vamos entrar nessa discussão de sermos extremamente técnicos? Discutir figuras de linguagens, vírgulas, ponto e vírgula, ponto?
> 
> Isso está tomando outro rumo... ... ... ...
> 
> 
> Ô pessoal... rssrs


E teria como falar sobre formas de cirurgia sem entender medicina?




> Gostaria de saber a fundamentação teórica por de trás desta afirmação. A que tecnologia estamos nos referindo aqui mesmo? Qual informação era sobrescrita e onde?
> 
> Enfim, na minha opinião, o Marco Civil não mudou P*&@¨%# NENHUMA só colocou de forma bonita no papel o que acontecia na prática, alias segundo o Marco Civil os provedores de acesso tem que armazenar logs por 1 ano, anteriormente a ele, a exigência da Anatel eram 5 anos.
> 
> Para os desinformados, telefones fixos e celulares estão passíveis de escutas tanto autorizadas pela Justiça, quanto não autorizadas, existem leis também que regulamentam estas liberações.
> 
> Enfim, acho que este fórum é muito mais produtivo quando é usado para discussão de assuntos condizentes e de forma coerente com a realidade, pelo menos de seus utilizadores.
> 
> Desculpem o desabafo, mais tava muito pesado o tópico.


pois é, quem entende a parte técnica, sabe que continua a mesma porcaria.
o Marco civil não mudou nada.
Mas os desinformados ficam fazendo alarde sem entender...

----------


## thiago____7

rrsrrsrsrsrsssr
Mais uma vez vamos nos repetir.


Antes, um vídeo necessário aqui, rss: Figuras de Linguagem








Sei que as operadoras de internet possuem seus registros.. Sei que cada provedor de conteúdo tem os seus servidores, cada um com o seu em locais distinto do mundo e específicos... E que os GRANDES, fazem sim registros, como facebook por exemplo, mas porque querem...


Deixa eu postar alguns links aqui, que já foram usados no VoL, mais uma vez, para não ter que repetir outra escrita (e tem mais coisa no VoL também, citado desde a 1ª postagem):
http://www.canaldootario.com.br/blog...l-da-internet/
http://www.canaldootario.com.br/blog...l-da-internet/
http://www.canaldootario.com.br/blog...il-netmundial/
http://www.canaldootario.com.br/blog...il-netmundial/

E sim, o cara do vídeo falou o certo. Claro, rrssrss. Mas peço que se prestem atenção a partir da segunda metade do vídeo. Para não se fazer um alarde, né? rss Pois está tudo dito... rssrs








Como eu já tinha dito antes, sim, o Marco Civil é uma piada, possui várias brechas e não muda nada.


A questão do Marco Civil já havia sido dita, a questão tinha passado a ser sobre criptografias...


Vlw...

----------


## marcioelias

> rrsrrsrsrsrsssr
> Mais uma vez vamos nos repetir.
> 
> 
> Antes, um vídeo necessário aqui, rss: Figuras de Linguagem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bahh me imaginei na época que fiz meu TCC, já imaginou uma referencia a este canal ai na bibliografia, meu orientador deveria ter achado o máximo.

Mais acho que os links estão meio desatualizados, pelas datas das postagens. O projeto já foi votado, aprovado e questões absurdas tecnicamente falando, como a instalação de datacenters no Brasil de todas as empresas internacionais que fizessem negócios na internet com internautas brasileiros foi vetada.

Agora, se os parlamentares com seus acessores tecnológicos conseguiram enxergar os cúmulos que estavam cometendo, e voltaram atrás, vamos fazer o mesmo e postar material atualizado, baseado em fontes confiáveis, relativos as tecnologias utilizadas, ao tipo de informação tratada, etc, etc. Caso contrário isso vai virar um papo de buteco depois da 3 rodada de pinga.

----------


## thiago____7

As datas dos links pegam de antes a depois da aprovação...
Mas o Marco Civil já foi aprovado. Então não há mais o que se fazer...

O problema agora é o IPv6 e o que que vai ser disso tudo daqui uns poucos anos etc., como o professor Sérgio Amadeu da Silveira já introduziu no vídeo. 
Como será toda a abrangência em exercício.

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Um tópico com 6 páginas e nenhuma conclusão?


vamos resumir....:
Se tu quer usufruir de tudo que a Internet tem, seja emails, rede sociais, entre outros.... infelizmente, não existe meio de se proteger.
O único jeito é: não use a Internet.

Criptografia só funciona fim-a-fim.
Ou seja, se você vai enviar um email, ou mesmo num bate-papo... e quer ter certeza que ninguém mais verá, a não ser os envolvidos... ai sim a criptografia é util.
Mas, para navegar normalmente na internet, não tem como.
O maximo que tu vai conseguir é esconder o seu IP real (o que te identifica na web), contudo, todo o conteudo postado/enviado por você para a WEB, continuará na WEB.

De qualquer forma,
Eu até agora não entendi o porque de querer navegar anonimamente.
Tu por acaso pretende cometer algum crime na Internet? Ou do que tem medo?

----------


## thiago____7

A questão não é só navegação anônima, isso é uma parte (como não querer que se forme um perfil seu nas pesquisas do Google Shopping)... Não tem nada de medo ou de inconstitucionalidade... Acho que o vídeo do professor é bem claro e simples, a respeito de tudo que se tem...

E usuário pop é usuário pop, seja no face, insta ou em qualquer lugar. Isso também é bem claro.


Acho que as coisas estão bem claras; é só querer compreender...

----------


## AndrioPJ

> @*AndrioPJ*, não fui eu que criei o tópico tampouco querendo navegar anonimamente.
> 
> Como sempre digo, minha vida é um livro aberto e não escondo nada de ninguém.
> 
> *Mas entre nós, do que adianta criptografar conexão, navegar anonimamente, colocar escudo anti-curiosos e mais ladainha, se posta tudo o que faz no Facebook?*
> 
> Estou cansado de ler: #Partiu_dormir


é exatamente isso que disse varias vezes aqui.

----------


## AndrioPJ

> A questão não é só navegação anônima, isso é uma parte (como não querer que se forme um perfil seu nas pesquisas do Google Shopping)...


Se você quer continuar usando tudo que a Internet pode te oferecer, só existe uma unica resposta:
Não tem como ser anonimo.

Logo, existe uma unica solução, e bem Simples por sinal....:
Não use nenhum conteúdo desses disponíveis na Internet.
Nenhuma rede social, email ou mesmo fóruns.

Dessa forma, você vai ser anonimo na internet.

----------


## thiago____7

rs...
Acho que as coisas estão bem claras; é só querer compreender...

"/

----------


## 1929

> Um tópico com 6 páginas e nenhuma conclusão?


Arthur, para mim agora é que vai virar a primeira página.
Dá para você configurar quantos post por página.

Ajuda bastante nestes casos, hehehe

----------


## jodrix

Concordo com o Andrio , perfeito quando diz "porque todo mundo que tem opinião contraria é taxado de ser petista?"

Na minha opinião o Marco Civil, já deveria ter sido feito a muito tempo, tem muitos pedófilos, assaltantes, vagabundos, blogueiros formadores opiniões, incitando e cometendo crimes, escondidos atrás de um computador , agora terminou, vão ter que responder pelos seus atos e se der mole vão parar na cadeia.

Uma das questões que os usuários finais vão sair ganhando é quanto a questão da neutralidade da internet, vcs sabiam que as operadoras ja estavam com os "pacotes" prontos para cobrarem por conteúdo, isso mesmo, tipo ia ser assim: se vc só ler email e navega em sites paga X se vc ouve musica paga Y ja se vc quer todos os anteriores e mais os vídeos pagaria Z , parecido com os pacotes da sky de canais, agora com o Marco civil isso fica proibido.

Essa é a minha opinião, e respeito as divergências.

Abraços.

----------


## 1929

Correto Jadir, fica proibido...

Vai deixar que esta questão caia para o lado comercial, o que acho o correto.
Quem quer ler só email assina plano baixo.
O que vai dar muita reclamação é o cara com plano baixo querendo ver vídeo, hehehe... e ainda vão alegar a nova lei... pois vão entender que alguém está bloqueando o serviço para ele....

Complicado isso... mas comercialmente correto.

É a mesma choradeira com relação a link dedicado e compartilhado. Tá cheio de reclamações na net de gente que não entende nada que alega que compra um plano de 1 mega e não tem sempre 100% de tráfego... E ainda se acham com razão.
Não sabem ou não querem saber a diferença entre um e outro.
Já li até comentários destes apoiadores que agora agitam suas bandeiras como vitória, pois entendem que o Marco Civíl irá corrigir este suposto "abuso" por parte dos prestadores de serviços.

----------


## fmcjunior

Vamos a algumas explicações,
Marco civil, se tudo já era feito e pronto, num precisava de lei, Anatel determinava que guardasse por 5 anos, mas não tinha embasamento legal para isso e por isso ficou de bico calado depois, ninguém foi multado e perguntado se estava guardando os log's, essa desculpa que é pra botar pedofelo, criminoso e blabla já enceheu, é conversa pra boi dormir, os estado unidos é muito mais duro tem a NSA na cola e cade acabou não só piora.

SOBRE SER PETISTA - vamos lá mesmo que vc diga que não se vc nasceu no brasil vc é o que brasileiro, o que determina isso não é vontade que vc tem de ser gringo e sim o lugar geográfico que vc nasceu e ponto.
O mesmo vale pra ser ou não petista, você muita gente daqui dizer eu não sou isso ou não sou aqui, mas as ideias tudo de esquerda marxista, vc pode não ter uma broche no palito do pt ou foice e machado, pode não vestir vermelho, ser petista é defender as ideias do pt, a exemplo o marco civil, defender isso é fazer parte das ideias do PT logo se vc defende sim é UM PETISTA, mesmo que neque, 
Lembro do gatos de classe media alta do rio que vendiam maconha na faculdade, quando presos disseram nos não somos traficantes, traficantes vicem na favela, são feios, andam armados e moram na favela.
Pra deixar bem claro pra vocês, acordem o PT não esta de brincadeira, e não pense vc que vai ficar fora e que não vai ter que escolher de que lado vai ter que ficar.

ACORDA

----------


## flacknet

Putz, facil de resolver, vamos arrebentar todas as fibras do Brasil e acabar com a internet.
So queria saber porque tanto medo de saber o que fazemos na Internet, sera que temos tanta coisa a esconder assim?

----------


## fmcjunior

Falar com uma pessoa sobre liberdade, quando ela tem sempre é a coisa mais difícil, pq ela não da valor. Até ante a boca dizendo que da.
Brigar e lutar nem sempre e porque temos médo, até porque quem briga ou luta dificilmente vai ter medo, que tem medo faz como alguns aqui, ficam calados, correm se escondem ou pior tentam distorcer o que esta sendo dito, pra repito ou são petistas (alguns sonda incubados que nem sabem) outros muito inocentes que acham viver no país das maravilhas
Volto a repitir 
ACORDA.

----------


## marcioelias

> Concordo com o Andrio , perfeito quando diz "porque todo mundo que tem opinião contraria é taxado de ser petista?"
> 
> Na minha opinião o Marco Civil, já deveria ter sido feito a muito tempo, tem muitos pedófilos, assaltantes, vagabundos, blogueiros formadores opiniões, incitando e cometendo crimes, escondidos atrás de um computador , agora terminou, vão ter que responder pelos seus atos e se der mole vão parar na cadeia.
> 
> Uma das questões que os usuários finais vão sair ganhando é quanto a questão da neutralidade da internet, vcs sabiam que as operadoras ja estavam com os "pacotes" prontos para cobrarem por conteúdo, isso mesmo, tipo ia ser assim: se vc só ler email e navega em sites paga X se vc ouve musica paga Y ja se vc quer todos os anteriores e mais os vídeos pagaria Z , parecido com os pacotes da sky de canais, agora com o Marco civil isso fica proibido.
> 
> Essa é a minha opinião, e respeito as divergências.
> 
> Abraços.


Peço aos colegas que me corrijam, mais a revisão final não liberou esse tipo de prática para que as operadoras pudessem oferecer planos a preços mais populares? Afinal comprar banda (dependendo do local onde vc está) por 100 reais o Mega (já não é um preço muito ruim) e vender a 29,90 não é uma conta muito exata.

Acho que o ponto é que tem que ficar claro ao cliente o que ele está contratando.

----------


## marcioelias

> Falar com uma pessoa sobre liberdade, quando ela tem sempre é a coisa mais difícil, pq ela não da valor. Até ante a boca dizendo que da.
> Brigar e lutar nem sempre e porque temos médo, até porque quem briga ou luta dificilmente vai ter medo, que tem medo faz como alguns aqui, ficam calados, correm se escondem ou pior tentam distorcer o que esta sendo dito, pra repito ou são petistas (alguns sonda incubados que nem sabem) outros muito inocentes que acham viver no país das maravilhas
> Volto a repitir 
> ACORDA.



Acho que não peguei a ideia desse tópico ainda. A intenção é fazer uma manifestação?

----------


## 1929

> Correto Jadir, fica proibido...
> 
> Vai deixar que esta questão caia para o lado comercial, o que acho o correto.
> Quem quer ler só email assina plano baixo.
> O que vai dar muita reclamação é o cara com plano baixo querendo ver vídeo, hehehe... e ainda vão alegar a nova lei... pois vão entender que alguém está bloqueando o serviço para ele....
> 
> Complicado isso... mas comercialmente correto.
> 
> É a mesma choradeira com relação a link dedicado e compartilhado. Tá cheio de reclamações na net de gente que não entende nada que alega que compra um plano de 1 mega e não tem sempre 100% de tráfego... E ainda se acham com razão.
> ...



Caraca, a coisa esquentou tanto que até troquei os nomes. Não é o Jadir, é o Jodrix.

Pessoal, não estamos analisando quem é isso ou aquilo mas sim o que pode mudar no nosso modo de encarar o Marco Civil. E que alterações talvez tenhamos de fazer ou não.

----------


## fmcjunior

> Acho que não peguei a ideia desse tópico ainda. A intenção é fazer uma manifestação?


Cara se vc quer de novo distorcer o que tá sendo dito, de novo eu te digo ACORDA, até parece que VC não leu o típico, 
O tópico vai porá duas vertentes a técnica que ajuda por um tempo mas o governo tem dinheiro o Supremo e as armas, logo e fácil saber quem ganha no final, a outra e uma vertente ideológica, que foi a que restou defendendo enquanto o PT estiver no governo não tem como se defender, agora uma pergunta pessoal pq vc fica tão incomodado??? De pessoas expressarem sua opinião, ter o direito de opinar e uma coisa que te incomoda, ao ponto de por dois postes vc já ter distorcido o que foi dito. Quando chamo de petista chamo pessoas assim que distorcem a verdade do que foi dito pra descredibilizar a ideia, parecido com o que estado fazendo com a jornalista do SBT.

----------


## fmcjunior

Velocidades x planos, a verdade e que querem fazer na narra uma coisa que na prática não da, obrigar a oi a garantir 80% no plano home ela consequr se reestruturar e fazer isso em 4 anos, mas pegar um pequeno provedor botar ele pra vender a 29,90 e fazer ele garantir 80% não da.
nosso problema no Brasil é que a licença e cara pra nos e esmolas pros grandes, se os grandes não foram onde nos vamos e bem lógico, porque o que vai gastar pra entregar 80% é inviável clientes x custos, logo já e fato que não tem como cumpri isso.

----------


## marcioelias

> Cara se vc quer de novo distorcer o que tá sendo dito, de novo eu te digo ACORDA, até parece que VC não leu o típico, 
> O tópico vai porá duas vertentes a técnica que ajuda por um tempo mas o governo tem dinheiro o Supremo e as armas, logo e fácil saber quem ganha no final, a outra e uma vertente ideológica, que foi a que restou defendendo enquanto o PT estiver no governo não tem como se defender, agora uma pergunta pessoal pq vc fica tão incomodado??? De pessoas expressarem sua opinião, ter o direito de opinar e uma coisa que te incomoda, ao ponto de por dois postes vc já ter distorcido o que foi dito. Quando chamo de petista chamo pessoas assim que distorcem a verdade do que foi dito pra descredibilizar a ideia, parecido com o que estado fazendo com a jornalista do SBT.


Em primeiríssimo lugar, gostaria que fosse aqui citado (e devidamente referenciado) qual verdade eu distorci, em seguida, volto a afirmar com veemência que sou totalmente a-partidário, por tanto não estou aqui para defender nenhuma instituição política rotulada de Partido.

Minha intenção não somente neste tópico, mais no site como um todo, é compartilhar conhecimentos e aproveitar o conhecimento dos colegas para aumentar meu _know-how._ 

Me incomodo por ver aqui pessoas sem o mínimo conhecimento técnico, (pelo menos demonstram isso em suas afirmações) incitando palavras de ordem, sendo pouco educados com colegas de Fórum, e principalmente falando absurdos. Devolvendo a pergunta na mesma moeda, o que tanto lhe incomoda este projeto de Lei? 

Uma coisa é certa, a Internet não tem um "botão desligar". 

Por último, mais não menos importante, meu interesse neste tópico é técnico, e quando for citado palavras como "ACORDEM" gostaria de saber. Acordar para o que tecnicamente falando (sem mais absurdos, por favor)?

----------

